# Frenchie bum shuffling



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, not been on for a long time, hope everyone is well. I was hoping to get some advice. 

Bob has been dragging his bum along the floor, rubbing it on the stairs and not been himself for the past few weeks. Its been driving him and us mad as he gets up during the night. Hes been wormed recently, and had his jabs at the vet the other day, i mentioned the problem and his anal glands were expressed. The vet got some gunk out but said they didnt appear impacted or anything.

Its been a few days now, ive added a little fibre to his diet but he still appears uncomfortable. Ive heard bulldog anal glands can sit quite deep and it appears a common problem but any suggestions/ideas ??

Thanks


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

If he's still dragging his bottom after having his glands expressed, I would pop him back to the vet.

Sometimes they need an anti-inflammatory to help settle the glands, or it could be something else in or around his bottom causing the irritation.

Hugs for Bob xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Could be an allergy , my bullie suffers from allergies in this area . Often have to get the gloves on and rub cream on 

Back to vets , I'm sure they will sort it


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, we will have to go back and see what they say. Hes settled at the moment , hopefully he will get some kip!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Hi all, not been on for a long time, hope everyone is well. I was hoping to get some advice.
> 
> Bob has been dragging his bum along the floor, rubbing it on the stairs and not been himself for the past few weeks. Its been driving him and us mad as he gets up during the night. Hes been wormed recently, and had his jabs at the vet the other day, i mentioned the problem and his anal glands were expressed. The vet got some gunk out but said they didnt appear impacted or anything.
> 
> ...


Sounds like expressed or no they are still irritating and giving him gyp, just wondering if there is some inflammation there. they can get inflamed and there can be infection sometimes. Maybe take him back he doesn't sound like a happy bunny.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel had the same problem when he was a pup and it didn't go away after his anal glands were expressed. However, he was quite itchy on his first puppy food so I changed him over onto grain-free food and he immediately stopped the bum shuffling. I read somewhere that if dogs are generally itchy, their bums can be itchy too:001_smile: We never had that problem since then.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, hes been a little better but still not right, we will take him back to the vet. His demodex has completely cleared up now, but now this, poor bugger


----------



## baskerville (Mar 2, 2014)

redginald said:


> Thanks, hes been a little better but still not right, we will take him back to the vet. His demodex has completely cleared up now, but now this, poor bugger


My 3yo Frenchie had same problem, got glands done and she seemed fine but just noticed her shuffling again tonight :sad:
So back to vets for us too!

Ps. Do you also have a DDB? Thinking of getting one and wondered how they are with the Frenchie and just in general, exercise/stamina levels?


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

baskerville said:


> My 3yo Frenchie had same problem, got glands done and she seemed fine but just noticed her shuffling again tonight :sad:
> So back to vets for us too!
> 
> Ps. Do you also have a DDB? Thinking of getting one and wondered how they are with the Frenchie and just in general, exercise/stamina levels?


Hi, i used to have a Bordeaux called cooper, unfortunately we had lots of issues with him, hip dysplasia and tempermant issues and had to have him put to sleep at a young age, broke my heart.

He didnt really tolerate other dogs, although he did seem to accept smaller dogs. I know alot of people keep both ddbs and frenchies, infact our frenchie lived with a Bordeaux before we got him.

I made the mistake of buying our pup from a crooked breeder, dont get drawn in by flashy websites!, i got no help from the breeder, no contact, and just before xmas i "outed" her on facebook, she ripped me to bits. Just go careful. Snoringbear on here knows his DDBs very well, he would be worth talking to!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Hi, i used to have a Bordeaux called cooper, unfortunately we had lots of issues with him, hip dysplasia and tempermant issues and had to have him put to sleep at a young age, broke my heart.
> 
> He didnt really tolerate other dogs, although he did seem to accept smaller dogs. I know alot of people keep both ddbs and frenchies, infact our frenchie lived with a Bordeaux before we got him.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying our pup from a crooked breeder, dont get drawn in by flashy websites!, i got no help from the breeder, no contact, and just before xmas i "outed" her on facebook, she ripped me to bits. Just go careful. Snoringbear on here knows his DDBs very well, he would be worth talking to!


Liked your post for the sound advice, especially knowing what you went through with coops and how much you tried for him, and also how much it hurt to have let him go. xx


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Liked your post for the sound advice, especially knowing what you went through with coops and how much you tried for him, and also how much it hurt to have let him go. xx


Cheers! The breeder showed herself for what she is on facebook and resorted to a slanging match, i know now im not the only to have issues with her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Cheers! The breeder showed herself for what she is on facebook and resorted to a slanging match, i know now im not the only to have issues with her.


Figures your not the only one, and unfortunately you and the others probably wont be the last either.

Its not them that have to go through all the worry and heart break, when that little puppy you purchased with so much excitement and quickly grew to love and became part of your family ends up sick or crippled, and cant cope with life because they weren't bred for temperament and raised properly in the first place either though is it? Taking the money and waving the pup off is the easy bit, they don't have to pick up the pieces.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

True, she will keep going and make loads of money in the process. When i finally managed to speak to her, the advice was to hit his nose with a rolled up newspaper :thumbdown: she also said if her dog growled at her kids she would put the bullet in its head herself! 

This person is thought of quite highly by many, not by me :angry:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> True, she will keep going and make loads of money in the process. When i finally managed to speak to her, the advice was to hit his nose with a rolled up newspaper :thumbdown: she also said if her dog growled at her kids she would put the bullet in its head herself!
> 
> This person is thought of quite highly by many, not by me :angry:


Well that advice sounds familiar although not told to use a Rolled up newspaper it was similar to the advice I got when Kobi was having problems as a youngster, I wasn't being tough enough, and should smack him on the nose and stick him in his crate. Terrific advice for a young pup, who was having anxiety and stress issues, that would really help matters I don't think.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Took bob back to the vets today as he was still in discomfort, i pointed out that he was nearly constantly tipping his head around to try to get to his bum, and always rubbing it on something. The vet checked his glands again...nothing..prostate ...normal, it turns out it was quite embarassing........bobs got fleas 

Never seen them on him, never seen a flea in the house, but by his bum, an area he cant get his stumpy head near, the fleas were having a gathering.

Hes been bathed, carpets sprayed, hes been frontlined and so has the cat.

An expensive way to find out your dog has fleas, but at least i know whats up with him and its nothing serious


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Took bob back to the vets today as he was still in discomfort, i pointed out that he was nearly constantly tipping his head around to try to get to his bum, and always rubbing it on something. The vet checked his glands again...nothing..prostate ...normal, it turns out it was quite embarassing........bobs got fleas
> 
> Never seen them on him, never seen a flea in the house, but by his bum, an area he cant get his stumpy head near, the fleas were having a gathering.
> 
> ...


You don't always see fleas on the dog as you would probably expect or not unless they are really crawling with them. They mainly hop on to feed, and spend the majority of the time in the environment which is where they lay the eggs and they hatch out too. Which is why you need to use an environmental spray as well as treat the dog/cat.

What you do mostly see instead is flea dirts, that look like specks of dirt or grit in the coat. If you see anything like that if you brush them onto white kitchen roll, and then drip on a couple of drops of water they will partially dissolve and turn a reddish brown, if that happens then its flea dirts and the little blighters are about. On black dogs or dark dogs, if you brush them over a white sheet of paper or cloth, then you often see them better that way, then you can test them.

Glad you have identified the problem though, and its easily sorted.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Cheers, ive never seen a flea in this house with 3 different dogs, this shocked me!, poor bob no wonder he was going nuts! There were loads on his bum when she parted the fur, he already seems a little more relaxed


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

redginald said:


> Cheers, ive never seen a flea in this house with 3 different dogs, this shocked me!, poor bob no wonder he was going nuts! There were loads on his bum when she parted the fur, he already seems a little more relaxed


If you have a cat then it seems to often be more likely, When I had one years ago, I did seem to have problems, after I lost him with Bladder cancer, since then I haven't seemed to have flea problems.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, i blame the cat! My fault really we took her in to feed her etc but havent done much vet wise, must get her up to date asap!


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, glad you found out the cause. I was just about to ask if your frenchie had a tail pocket. Some frenchies have small indented 'pockets' under their tail which can become infected and itchy if not cleaned regularly.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Jet does the old shuffle bum fairly often. I've taken him to the vet and had his glands done, he kept on doing it, so I took him back. After giving him a good check up, the vet told me not to worry, there was nothing wrong and that some dogs just do it coz it feels good. Like a human having a good scratch!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

petitsfilous said:


> Hi, glad you found out the cause. I was just about to ask if your frenchie had a tail pocket. Some frenchies have small indented 'pockets' under their tail which can become infected and itchy if not cleaned regularly.





jetsmum said:


> Jet does the old shuffle bum fairly often. I've taken him to the vet and had his glands done, he kept on doing it, so I took him back. After giving him a good check up, the vet told me not to worry, there was nothing wrong and that some dogs just do it coz it feels good. Like a human having a good scratch!


Thanks, touch wood hes been back to his normal self since we started treating the fleas! Hes been on some big walks this weekend and currently snoring his head off!


----------

